# Best of fragrance spread sheet



## dixiedragon (Jun 5, 2015)

What do you think about having a second fragrance sheet with the "best of" fragrances? Or even maybe some sub categories like a sheet that is "best of florals" and has a tab for lavender, rose, etc etc.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 5, 2015)

I think that's a great idea!


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 5, 2015)

As a new soaper trying to FIND fragrances, I think that is wonderful.  So, where is the first spreadsheet?  These EOs are killing me!  I just spent over $25.00 on 2.5 oz oils to scent one 5# batch.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's the FO spreadhseet.  feel free to add to it, just try not to delete aything since it's a shared doc. 

There are tabs at the bottom for different suppliers.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit?authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=13


----------



## Balloons (Jun 5, 2015)

What a great idea! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 5, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> As a new soaper trying to FIND fragrances, I think that is wonderful. So, where is the first spreadsheet? These EOs are killing me! I just spent over $25.00 on 2.5 oz oils to scent one 5# batch.


 
If you click the "Fragrance Oils" forum, there is a sticky called Fragrance Review Chart. It's the first sticky. The link to the spreadsheet is in there.


----------



## skayc1 (Jun 5, 2015)

sorry, saw where the tabs are. thanks! Bramble Berry is missing the Crisp cotton, & the Island Escape.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jun 6, 2015)

There are so many missing. The fragrance spreadsheet is a wonderful resource but it's hard to find and start paid email accounts anymore, so not everyone gets to participate or peruse it. So I fear that a best-of version would end up being an even smaller subset of the already-too-small spreadsheet.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 7, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> sorry, saw where the tabs are. thanks! Bramble Berry is missing the Crisp cotton, & the Island Escape.


 
You can add them to the spreadsheet, skayc1. I read the spreadsheet every time I'm considering a new FO so the added info will be very helpful!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 8, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> There are so many missing. The fragrance spreadsheet is a wonderful resource but it's hard to find and start paid email accounts anymore, so not everyone gets to participate or peruse it. So I fear that a best-of version would end up being an even smaller subset of the already-too-small spreadsheet.


 
You don't need a paid email to add to the Fragrance Review Spread Sheet. You do need one for the Fragrance Review Board, which is a totally separate board from Soap Making Forum. The spreadsheets are Google docs that anybody with a link can add to. You don't actually even need an email address.

I try to sit down every few months, smell my soaps, and then add a review of the FO to the spreadsheet and the board.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 8, 2015)

I'll probably create the sheet myself, if Hazel is amendable to adding a link to it to her original post. I am considering calling it "Best and Worst of Florals". I would have tabs for each floral, (rose, jasmine, etc) and people could add reviews. The columns would be "Name, supplier, acceleration, discoloration, notes and column I may call Compared to.) Meaning if you love Brambleberry's Rose better than WSP and Nature's Garden (totally made-up random example) you would put that in the column.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh! Thanks for the info. I'm a dork.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 8, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> Oh! Thanks for the info. I'm a dork.


 
No problem. I think that, sadly, a lot of forum users are not aware that the spreadsheet exists, or maybe they aren't aware that they can contribute to it, because it's not seeing a whole lot of use.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jun 8, 2015)

Well, i just added some. I can put a lot more up later. There must be a way to promote it better--it's so handy. And I always check it before buying a new fragrance.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 8, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> As a new soaper trying to FIND fragrances, I think that is wonderful. So, where is the first spreadsheet? These EOs are killing me! I just spent over $25.00 on 2.5 oz oils to scent one 5# batch.


 
Where are you buying your EOs? Depending on the EO, that's very expensive! Are you buying at a health food store?

For EOs, I like Camden Grey. Liberty Naturals is also very popular.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Jun 8, 2015)

OMGosh that would be such a GREAT idea! But can we have a Fruits category too? Or maybe, all kinds of categories? Or add categories as we go? Like, I am on a quest for the best ever peach. I've been through two---Nature's Garden peach and a Peach from BB.. Names are escaping me right now, and I'm not at home, sorry. but I can come back and post them.

Anyway, the NG peach was a horrible, terrible, stinky fail. The BB Peach is okay--it's curing up now. I check on it every few days and smells good. It's peach, but has a sort of 'off' note to it-- not a true knock-your-socks-off 'Fresh, Sweet' peach smell. It's plenty usable, but not the dead on smell I have in my mind. It's almost like a dark, overripe, 'hey you might want to throw this peach away soon' peach. 

Anyway, that's the 'why' of why I would want other categories, and if anyone else might want any, they might post, but also, I wouldn't want it to become too complicated or out of hand.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Jun 8, 2015)

Also, I have soaped both Island Escape and Crisp Cotton, I can fill those in on the other spreadsheet if no one minds, once I get home and get some time to look at the spreadsheet. I have looked at it before, but never felt comfortable contributing just yet.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 8, 2015)

Contribute away!  I trust y'all waaaay more than random strangers on supplier websites.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 8, 2015)

I love the "best of" idea.  I have been afraid of adding to the spreadsheet for fear of deleting it/messing it up, but maybe I will put on my big-girl panties and give it a try.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 8, 2015)

I've added Lotus blossom by NG the other day. It took me a while to work it out how haha. I did make the row extra wide, I can't work out how to make it smaller and how to fix something once it's already entered.
Lotus blossom is a floral but IMO so underrated. I hope my comment will help someone.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 8, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Where are you buying your EOs? Depending on the EO, that's very expensive! Are you buying at a health food store?
> 
> For EOs, I like Camden Grey. Liberty Naturals is also very popular.



I've been getting them at Whole Foods.  I stick to the cheap ones. The oils I picked up were about $5 each for 1/2 oz bottles.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jun 8, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Where are you buying your EOs? Depending on the EO, that's very expensive! Are you buying at a health food store?
> 
> For EOs, I like Camden Grey. Liberty Naturals is also very popular.



I order most of my EOs from Camden Grey or New Directions Aromatics.  I was actually comparing prices for rosemary, eucalyptus & spearmint EOs earlier today.  Have heard good things about Liberty Naturals so checked their prices but Camden Grey won hands down.  I think NDA has a $100 minimum order or they hit you with a surcharge . . .


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jun 8, 2015)

I've had good luck with Mountain Rose Herbs. I adore their Juniper EO, much nicer than BB's, which has a scent redolent of...the rectal region of a boar.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 8, 2015)

Hm, might have to pass on that one, GO!  Great description, it gets right to the heart (or other part, as the case may be) of the matter


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 9, 2015)

TwystedPryncess said:


> OMGosh that would be such a GREAT idea! But can we have a Fruits category too? Or maybe, all kinds of categories? Or add categories as we go? Like, I am on a quest for the best ever peach. I've been through two---Nature's Garden peach and a Peach from BB.. Names are escaping me right now, and I'm not at home, sorry. but I can come back and post them.
> 
> Anyway, the NG peach was a horrible, terrible, stinky fail. The BB Peach is okay--it's curing up now. I check on it every few days and smells good. It's peach, but has a sort of 'off' note to it-- not a true knock-your-socks-off 'Fresh, Sweet' peach smell. It's plenty usable, but not the dead on smell I have in my mind. It's almost like a dark, overripe, 'hey you might want to throw this peach away soon' peach.
> 
> Anyway, that's the 'why' of why I would want other categories, and if anyone else might want any, they might post, but also, I wouldn't want it to become too complicated or out of hand.


 
If I got the okay for this, I definitely wanted to do a fruit/vegetable one as well. I am wondering if I could include coffee, vanilla,coconut and chocolate on that one? Botanically they are fruits - they contain seeds.

I also want to do one on dupes with a category by original supplier - Yankee Candle, Bath & Body Works, etc.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 9, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> I've been getting them at Whole Foods. I stick to the cheap ones. The oils I picked up were about $5 each for 1/2 oz bottles.


 
OMG nooo....

Camden Grey has lavender at 2 ounces for 6.50. Just as an example. IMO, most soap making places have peppermint at a comparable price, but I know that BB charges almost twice as much for lavender EO.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 9, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> I've had good luck with Mountain Rose Herbs. I adore their Juniper EO, much nicer than BB's, which has a scent redolent of...the rectal region of a boar.



So.  You sniff boar's butts often?  I'm not judging!!  Whatever floats your boat.  It's just that sometimes I think _*I*_ share too much.  Apparently not...


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 9, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> OMG nooo....
> 
> Camden Grey has lavender at 2 ounces for 6.50. Just as an example. IMO, most soap making places have peppermint at a comparable price, but I know that BB charges almost twice as much for lavender EO.



I'll have to look into that.  I usually buy stuff spur of the moment because I'm making a batch of soap RIGHT NOW.  However, I am now slowly developing a stock of supplies.  I've just ordered bulk oils from Soapers Choice and am waiting for color samples from Soap Making Resource (2 oz samples of a lot of colors and some clays).  I ordered several 4 oz FOs from WSP when they had their sale.  I need to hook up my computer at home and download the Soapmaker 3 to keep track of my (ridiculous) spending.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jun 9, 2015)

Good point! I have not personally sniffed a pig's azz. I withdraw the description of BB's Juniper while upholding the judgment.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 10, 2015)

There's a spreadsheet somewhere on here comparing eo prices between distributors. It has helped me numerous times. Last time I ordered some essential oils I opened up a couple browsers and just compared prices from a few places, made me feel pretty good about my purchase knowing I would have overspent without looking.


----------

